# How does the anaconda vise cause any pain?



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

not trolling. I tried to analyze this maneuver and I don't understand how it can hurt the opponent.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: How the anaconda vise cause any pain?*

By using leverage to put a pulling pressure on the shoulder. If I am not mistaken Punk grabs the wrist with his left hand and pulls it behind their head and keylocks the arm with his right effectively turning his opponent's arm into a lever pulling the shoulder out. I've read it's a compression choke, but I don't exactly see how.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: How the anaconda vise cause any pain?*

It may cause pain but It looks ridiculous


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: How the anaconda vise cause any pain?*



floyd2386 said:


> By using leverage to put a pulling pressure on the shoulder. If I am not mistaken Punk grabs the wrist with his left hand and pulls it behind their head and keylocks the arm with his right effectively turning his opponent's arm into a lever pulling the shoulder out. I've read it's a compression choke, but I don't exactly see how.


Doesn't it also suppose to create pressure to the neck?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: How the anaconda vise cause any pain?*

I'm no BJJ expert, but the Anaconda Vice is a neck crank.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

It's basically a modified triangle choke. The basic idea is he is choking the opponent while also pushing a bent arm backwards and the forearm further past the elbow's normal bending. If enough pressure was put on it would potentially hurt the shoulder joint, sides of the neck and elbow.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: How the anaconda vise cause any pain?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> It may cause pain but It looks ridiculous


That's exactly what I think.The armbar of Del Rio and the Anaconda Vice maybe cause real pain but in the end,it's wrestling,I don't care about this.The Sharpshooter is not the submission move who is the most painful it had a great looks and the opponent had to crawl to the ropes,that had drama and suspens.
And the same goes for the storyline and gimmick,I don't care about what is realistic.I just want something entertaining


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: How the anaconda vise cause any pain?*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Doesn't it also suppose to create pressure to the neck?


I think Punk's right arm is supposed to be pushed into the neck by the opponent's arm, that from my understanding is how it's supposed to work, but it doesn't look like it.

EDIT: here's a good video explaining the vice. Guess I was a bit off.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

It can either be a chokehold or an arm crank depending on how you want to go about it.

- Vic


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> not trolling. I tried to analyze this maneuver and I don't understand how it can hurt the opponent.


Put your arm up in the position the guy on the ground has his in. Now rotate your arm outward. See how it doesn't bend that way? 

See also: Kimura.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

thearmofbarlow said:


> Put your arm up in the position the guy on the ground has his in. Now rotate your arm outward. See how it doesn't bend that way?
> 
> See also: Kimura.


that's what I did when I scratch my back.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> that's what I did when I scratch my back.


Yeah, now have someone grab your arm and push it outwards. It's painful as fuck when it's applied by someone that's trying to hurt you and knows how to do it right.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It hurts...I did it on my bro.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, it's one of those moves that doesn't look particularly impressive, but I think if you have a guy really pulling you arm back and around your head it hurts.

I think WWE asked him to stop using it a few years back because of how it looked so he started using the GTS as a finisher.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

obviously you're not good at analyzing. Look at Jericho's arm in that photo, if someone pressures your arm backwards like that, it hurts.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe have something to do with odor of his under side arms?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I might be mistaken but it looks like a lot of submissions have been lacking the illusion of 'intensity' and 'effectiveness'. As if wrestlers were told to try and make the moves look convincing as possible, without applying any real or even minor pressure. The 'Yes Lock' is starting to look a little weak, Cena's STF is a joke, as is Mahal's Camel Clutch. 

3:05 





This one is more convincing





I remember Benoit's Cripples Crossface looking like it really fucking hurt. 





It does feel like submissions have been tamed for the most part and don't look as threatening as they once did. I like the Anaconda vice and the Kimura, the Kimura might look more convincing to most people since Brock is a beast. Both moves are dangerous, though.

Again I could be wrong about a possible order being issued on holding back on submissions.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

It doesn't take a lot to realize that this is both a side control lock and a choke. He's applying a lock covering the opponent's entire neck area using both of his arms and the opponent's left arm and also presses the opponent's left arm against the left side of the neck, blocking the arteries, which causes a black out if the opponent does not manage to escape the lock. In short, both a kimura and a cobra clutch.


----------



## Dasher. (Aug 30, 2002)

thearmofbarlow said:


> Put your arm up in the position the guy on the ground has his in. Now rotate your arm outward. See how it doesn't bend that way?


I actually read this line in Matt Striker's voice.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe you'd like the 'Koji Clutch' better, ignore Dumbass Cole referring to it as 'The Anaconda Vice'. 






Although Christopher Daniels' execution is much better. If Punk did it like this every time it'd be amazing.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought it stretched out the tricep and shoulder way behind the head making your tricep feel like it's going to tear right off.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought Punk said to someone on Raw some months ago that "get your head twisted like a pretzel while I lock the Anaconda vise on you", From my vivid memory.
Thought be meant his arm, and the opponent's bent arm trapping the opponent's head. Something like a modified headlock.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It hurts the arm but I can't buy into it making anyone tap out in wrestling. Seriously, you can just give a kick to the back of the head, throw some punches or turn it into a roll-up. It's similar to Alberto's armbar. It does hurt a lot in real life but in kayfabe, you can easily crawl to the ropes, turn it into a roll-up or something.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

I just wish we could see a lot more figure 4 leg locks and crippler crossfaces.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Shoulder + neck when pushed/pulled together for long time will choke you out with intense pain.


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, I feel stupid now...I always thought it was a wrist lock :S


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

It's a shoulder lock. He said to Lawler last night, after he made him tap out, that Lawler only had one arm but could still say that Punk was the best.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why don't you get a friend to try it on you and find out.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Maybe you'd like the 'Koji Clutch' better, ignore Dumbass Cole referring to it as 'The Anaconda Vice'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Koju Clutch is indeed a great one. Sort of a reversed Peruvian Necktie. I agree that Daniels does it flawlessly in that video.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I prefer Justin Gabriel's version of Koji Clutch.


----------

